# [US & CND] Free Wifi at McDonalds -- and now Starbucks, too



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2010)

For those who don't know already, most McDonald's locations in the U.S. now offer free Wifi as of January 15th.  Previously, there was fee, but now they are trying to compete more with Starbucks.

More info:
McDonald's Wireless Connectivity


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Free Wifi at McDonalds*

If I go to a McDonald's near the border, do you think I can pick up an access point from Ogdensburg?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Free Wifi at McDonalds*

  Also, the Canadian locations which previously offered Wifi for a fee will now be free, too.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Free Wifi at McDonalds*

Woo hoo!! :yahoo:

On the other hand, does any one else find it curious that McDonald's is offering free wi-fi but they're still dragging on the long-requested option of offering real food? 

What's next? the McPod and the McPad?


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Free Wifi at McDonalds*

Their Premium Salads are pretty good.  And their Egg McMuffins are relatively healthy.

At least in the U.S., you would be entitled to a senior citizen discount for their coffee  And, if you so desire, an employee discount


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Free Wifi at McDonalds*



Daniel said:


> Their Premium Salads are pretty good.  And their Egg McMuffins are relatively healthy.
> 
> At least in the U.S., you would be entitled to a senior citizen discount for their coffee  And, if you so desire, an employee discount




I love Egg McMuffins
I'm not crazy about their coffee - too weak and reportedly it burns old ladies' thighs
I refuse to accept senior citizen discounts (except for auto insurance whwn I turned 50 )


----------



## Daniel (Jun 14, 2010)

Starbucks to offer free, unlimited Wifi with no time restrictions at its U.S. stores starting July 1: 

Starbucks to Offer Free Wi-Fi - NYTimes.com
http://www.starbucks.com/blog/22761/free-one-click-wi-fi-is-coming

It seems to already be free in Canada for up to 2 hours a day:

Our Stores - Wireless


----------



## Retired (Jun 15, 2010)

David Baxter said:
			
		

> •I refuse to accept senior citizen discounts



Prediction: In time you'll be seeking them out like kitty seeking catnip; Discounts are more common in the U.S. where senior discounts are available on just about every conceivable product and service.        We like to call it "Old Fogeys' Revenge"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 15, 2010)

So you're saying I'm just in denial?


----------



## Daniel (Jun 15, 2010)

and soon of limited means, unable to support yourself without a handout


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 15, 2010)

mg:


----------

